# Gamer-Notebook gesucht - aber keine Ahnung



## Ozonschicht (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich suche ein guten GAMER Laptop zwischen 1000- 1500 €, ich habe überhaupt keine ahnung von laptops. 
Währe schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## fluessig (23. Januar 2010)

Da stellen sich die üblichen Fragen:
- Wie groß soll das Display sein (nutzt du einen externen Monitor)? 
- Wie mobil möchtest du sein (reichen 2 Stunden Akku oder sollen es eher 6 Stunden sein)?
- Stört es dich, wenn das Teil laut ist auch wenn du nur einen Film sehen willst?

Ich warte derzeit gespannt auf das M11x von Alienware. 11" Gamer Subnotebook (Netbook würde ich das nicht nennen) mit abschaltbarer Grafikkarte (neue intel CPU, die auch die Grafik berechnen kann für den 2D Betrieb). Und das ganze wohl für um die 1000 Euro. Wenn du warten kannst würde ich an deiner Stelle auf Modelle mit iCore5/7 CPUs warten.


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2010)

Welche Spiele willst Du spielen und unter welchem OS?

WinXP mit DirectX9 - also ältere Spiele?
Oder
Win7 mit DX11 - das aktuelle Zeug?

mfg chmee


----------



## Ozonschicht (23. Januar 2010)

Währe sowas in ordnung? (ps. ist nur ein beispiel, werde nicht von ebay kaufen)
http://cgi.ebay.de/Acer-Aspire-8940...eripheriegeräte_Notebooks?hash=item4ced388337


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2010)

Kleine Geschichte am Rande :
Ich habe einen Freund, der hat ein Dell XPS-Gamer-Notebook, gekauft vor etwa 1,5 Jahren. Nicht billig, etwa 2800Eur, mit nem Nvidia 8800-SLI-Gespann. Das Ding ist inzwischen zu langsam. Ende der Traum vom Spielen. 

Was ich damit sagen möchte:
1. Inzwischen gibt es auch GTX250 Grafikchips im Notebook. Fein.
2. Die sind definitiv schneller als 2x8800GT
3. Die GTX250 zB gehört Heutzutage nicht zu den schnellen Karten.
4. Es dauert nicht lange, das Ding ist wieder zu langsam und Du kannst Nix ersetzen.
5. Viel Geld rausgeworfen für so ziemlich 2 Jahre spielen können. Ist es das wert?

Das Angebot klingt nicht so schlecht, aber mir wäre es aufgrund des Oben genannten einfach nicht wert. Für das Geld baue ich einen Desktop-Spiele-PC zusammen, der schneller ist und obendrein preiswert erweitert/verbessert werden kann.

Sorry, ich bin nunmal kein Teuer-Laptopfan !

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (24. Januar 2010)

Im Ebayangebot handelt es sich um einen GTS und nicht um einen GTX250. Der ist laut anderen Quellen und meiner eigenen Einschätzung langsamer als ein 8800 GTX SLI Gespann. 
siehe http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTS-250M.17634.0.html
und http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-8800M-GTX-SLI.6805.0.html

Aber chmee hat einen ganz wichtigen Punkt angesprochen. Gamernotebooks sind eigentlich ausnahmslos rausgeschmissenes Geld, wenn man aktuelle Spiele spielen möchte. Wer ganz neues Zeug spielen will muss eh mit 2500 Euro und mehr rechnen und darf sich dann in 2 Jahren ein neues kaufen anstatt für 500 Euro Prozessor und Grafikkarte zu tauschen. Natürlich kann man aber auch für 1000 Euro ein Notebook kaufen, wenn man die Ansprüche herunterschraubt und nicht im Highendbereich sein muss/will. Darum wäre es eigentlich schon gut, wenn du die erste Frage von chmee beantworten würdest und wir wissen, welche Spiele du spielen möchtest.


----------



## Marschal (24. Januar 2010)

Hi

Als Gamer-Book würd ich dir nur ASUS anbieten. Finde die bauen die besten books. Habe selbst ein ASUS M70v (zwar kein Gaming book, aber sehr zuverlässig). Ich hatte mein book vor 1,5 Jahren gekauft, es ist heute immer noch Preis-Leistungs mäsig nur von ASUS übertrofen worden

ASUS book sind sehr stabil und solide gebaut, sehr gute Hardware ist verbaut, und das schöne ist, die Hardware arbeitet gut miteinander. Ein weiteres Plus für mich ist die Geräuschkulisse, der Lüfter ist sehr leise, außer bei anspruchsvollen Games, da dreht er etwas lauter, aber im Rahmen.

Desweiteren bleibt es auch unter Vollbetrieb überal "kalt". Also nicht wie bei AMD-Prozessor-books, die an einer hälte richtig heiß und an der anderen kalt sind. Asus hat da nen gutes Lüftungssystem, es ist an der Oberfläche kaum wärmer wie die Arbeitsumgebung, und im Innenraum nie über 35C°.

Die angaben habe ich aus Erfahrung über mein Book gemacht, aber ich weis, dass ASUS immer viel Wert auf Qualität setzt und das zu guten Preisen.

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, achte Auf INTEL-Prozessoren mit mindestens 2 Kernen und dazu eine NVIDIA-Karte/Chip (Zum Spielen ist ne Karte natürlich besser, aber auch Teurer). Auf keinen Fall AMD und ATI, die Arbeiten zwar auch gut zusammen, jedoch werden glühend heiß und saugen Saft wie bekloppt, sind zum grillen aber besser

Ich hab mir mein Book auf notebooks-billiger.de ausgeschaut

Meld dich falls du noch irgendwelche Infos brauchst

MfG Marschal

NACHTRAG: HIER ein Beispiel, kann ich dir mit gutem gewissen empfehlen
HIER noch mal mein bok, zwar kein Gaming, aber eignet sich sehr gut zum Arbeiten, Programmieren, Webdesign, etc. und halt auch zum Spielen.


----------



## smileyml (24. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar und ohne Umschweife kann ich mich nur Chmee anschließen und würde mir als Gamer-PC nie einen Laptop kaufen. Da stimmt weder das aktuelle Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis noch die Zukunftsfähigkeit - bezogen auf das Spielen.

Für gleiches Geld bekommst du als Desktop sicher etwas, was den Laptop mehr als schlecht aussehen lässt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Marschal (24. Januar 2010)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Ganz klar und ohne Umschweife kann ich mich nur Chmee anschließen und würde mir als Gamer-PC nie einen Laptop kaufen. Da stimmt weder das aktuelle Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis noch die Zukunftsfähigkeit - bezogen auf das Spielen.
> 
> Für gleiches Geld bekommst du als Desktop sicher etwas, was den Laptop mehr als schlecht aussehen lässt.
> 
> Grüße Marco



Hier muss ich beiden natürlich auch Recht geben. Für Lapton steht aber z.B.: Portabilität. Man kann nen Laptop zu jeder Netze, an der eh meistens die Old-school Games gezockt werden, ohne weiteres mitnehmen. Es ist nun mal sehr Portabel.

Ich habe mir deswegen keinen Tower, sondern einen Laptop gekauft, weil ich mein Laptom immer mit in die Schule nehme, darauf Programmiere, und eben alles darauf mache. deswegen auch ein größeres, damit man damit gut arbeiten kann und auch ab und zu mal spielen. Und für Vorlesungen an der UNI ist ein Notebook ja wohl Pflicht
Wen man sich ein leistungsstarkes Book holt, dan kann es, wie bei mir, den Desktop zu hause ersetzen und icst dennoch portabel, so habe ich immer alles und alle Daten dabei.

Wer aber natürlich Crysis 2 in voller Auflösung und High Def spielen will, da ist Tower natür ein must-have.

MfG


----------



## BillaBong (24. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

ich hatte hier im Forum schon mal einen ähnlichen Post, war auch lange Zeit auf der suche nach dem Gaming Notebook für mich. Ich hatte mich zuerst für ein Zepto 14" Gamin notebook entschieden, weil ich nicht so einen riesen Koffer mit mir rumschleppen wollte. Ein Notebook von dieser Firma zu kaufen war jedoch ein Griff ins KLO. Die Leistung war mit der GT8600 zwar ganz ok aber die Verarbeitung und der Support der letzte Müll. Dann habe ich nach ewig suchen mein Traum ( bis jetzt ;-)) Notebook gefunden. Ein *ASUS-N81VP* !! Ich habe das ding jetzt ungefähr seit nicht ganz einem jahr und ich bin immer noch total begeistert von dem Gerät. Im mobilen Einsatz hält der Akku ca 3 Stunden, es ist ein etwas größeres 14" notebook das man echt super überall hin mitnehmen kann. Zu Hause betreibe ich es dann an einem 24 " Monitor und das Gerät hat wirklich Power ohne ende. Das einzige Minus das es von mir bekommt ist das es kein entspiegeltes Display hat, aber dafür ist es ein LED Display :-D. Die Geräuschentwicklung ist bei dem Ding Minimal, als Programmierer arbeite ich jeden tag mit dem Gerät mehrere Stunden, das Zepto hat da von der Geräuschkulisse schon mal zu nerven begonnen, aber hier nix. Als Betriebsystem nutze ich Win 7 was für mich super aussieht und bei mir Ultra schnell und Super stabiel läuft.


Klar hätte ich mir für das Geld sicherlicht auch ein Gerät mit dem Apfel kaufen können, aber ehrlich gesagt kähme für mich sowas nicht in frage da mir das alles zu zugebaut und zuviel fest vorgegeben ist, die sollen weiter Handys bauen das können sie wenigstens ^^. Für das N81VP kann man sich noch einen Zweiten akku mitnehmen und mit 6 Stunden hat man für gewöhnlich genügend Power, des weiteren kann man auch noch ein Ram Update machen dann hat das ding 8 GIG Ram, was ich aber noch nicht gemacht habe da es für mich immer schnell genug war. Ich gehe auch öffter auf Lan, die anderen schleppen dann immer ihre schweren Rechner an, ich habs da etwas leichter den Monitor unterm Arm, das Notebook mit Tastatur und Microsoft "Mouse 5000" im Rucksack, noch ein Paar Kopfhörer dazu, dann hat man immer noch ne Hand frei um das BIER zu schleppen :-D. Ich zocke dann über den 24 " ohne Probleme TF2, CoD .... . Ich habe auch sonst keinen Rechner mehr da das überflüssig geworden ist. Weil ich so begeistert von diesem Notebook bin hatte ich damals so eine kleine Seite gemacht, da ich das Notebook schon sehr früh hatte und die Leute aus dem  Notebookjournal.de Forum einiges wissen wollten.

Hier stehen auch noch mehr Details : http://saarfunny.de/asus/

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen, und noch ein kleiner Tipp: Finger weg von Apple und Zepto :-D


----------



## WonderLand (24. Januar 2010)

also ich kann das Toshiba Qosmio x500 10U empfehlen


----------



## smileyml (24. Januar 2010)

Marschal hat gesagt.:


> Und für Vorlesungen an der UNI ist ein Notebook ja wohl Pflicht



Seltsam, das ich keines brauchte?! Ich denke wenn, dann macht es nur bei Studiengängen die stark mit Informatik zu tun haben Sinn.

Dann sollte man überlegen wie oft man zu irgendwelchen LAN-Parties geht, denn bei 2mal im Jahr kann man durchaus seinen Desktop samt Monitor einpacken - gerade da ich denke das man bei einem 4Kg+ 18" Laptop nicht mehr von Vorteil Mobilität sprechen kann.

Und im Zweifel kann man zum Desktop sich ein günstiges Netbook dazu holen. Dann ist man sicher immer noch günstiger als irgendwelche "Höllenmaschinen" und hat alle Vorteile - Desktop mit Leistung und Netbook für Reisen und Uni. Denn ich glaube kaum das man zum Programmieren auch nur in Ansätzen einen Gamer-Laptop braucht?!

Hier mal ein BEISPIEL für einen tauglichen Desktop-PC
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...ite-hpe-030de-vs245aa-hewlett-packard-hp.html

Grüße Marco


----------



## BillaBong (24. Januar 2010)

Was wollt ihr dann jetzt mit eueren Desktop PC´s ? Das geht doch hier voll am Thema vorbei. Der Thred Titel "Gamer-Notebook gesucht - aber keine Ahnung" sagt doch schon das er ein Notebook sucht, sonst würde da doch stehen "AW: Desktop-Pc gesucht - aber keine Ahnung" oder ?


----------



## smileyml (24. Januar 2010)

Sagt aber auch das er "keine Ahnung" hat.
Da er auf z.B. die Fragen von Chmee nicht geantwortet hat,  kann man ihn nur beraten und die Vor- und Nachteile aufzeigen.
Auch ein 18 Zoll Laptop halte ich für großen Quatsch, da man das Geld lieber in Leistung stecken sollte anstatt in ein 18 Zoll Display - gerade bedenkt man die Preise gängiger LCD-Monitore.


Marco


----------



## Chumper (24. Januar 2010)

Darf ich mich jetzt auch einmischen und sagen, dass ich mit meinem Apfeltaschenbuch auch ganz gut Spiele zocken kann?
Vll nicht auf den höchsten Details und auch nicht alle, aber ich spiele auch nicht hauptsächlich.
Meins ist jetzt über ein Jahr alt und ich bin froh, dass ich es mir gekauft habe, die 1.4k waren da ganz gut angelegt.


----------

